#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  Jee main marks for DTU

## atuljharuleX

got 191 marks in jee main and 96% in cbse boards I belong to Delhi school 

Can i get dtu with these scores and also let me know the branches which i can get
mechanical,civil electronics etc.





  Similar Threads: JEE Main Previous Year 2015 & Expected Cutoff Marks 2016 JEE Main 2016 Answer Key and Cut Off Marks For 3rd April Paper 1 & 2 Exams Jee Main Rank Predictor With board marks

----------


## Vishal Singhania

> got 191 marks in jee main and 96% in cbse boards I belong to Delhi school 
> 
> Can i get dtu with these scores and also let me know the branches which i can get
> mechanical,civil electronics etc.


Hi,
    Your rank would be around 7500..... Because of your domicile quota you have fair chances to get dtu in civil branch... All the best  :):

----------


## dj1996

JEE MAIN - 125
CBSE boards - 85%
SC candidate
can u tell me my rank..
and do i have a chance in CS from DTU

----------


## Alina gill

> JEE MAIN - 125
> CBSE boards - 85%
> SC candidate
> can u tell me my rank..
> and do i have a chance in CS from DTU


Hey,
      Your rank would be around 75000... because of your category u have fair chances to get dtu  :):

----------


## thenavisingh

sir,   i have got 126 in JEE  and 91% in boards.........i'm under OBC category and belong to DELHI........do i have any chance in civil engineering or automobil eng. at DTU.....and what'll be my AIR rank in jee mains......pls reply at the earliest

----------


## dj1996

my friend got 101 in JEE MAINS. 
and 81% in CBSE BOARDS.
SC candidate
can he get admission in DTU comp sc.
or which trend he can get easily?
and what will be his rank.

Thanks..!!

----------


## Kash chopra

> sir,   i have got 126 in JEE  and 91% in boards.........i'm under OBC category and belong to DELHI........do i have any chance in civil engineering or automobil eng. at DTU.....and what'll be my AIR rank in jee mains......pls reply at the earliest


Hey ,
      Your rank would be around 30000..... because of your category u have fair chances to get these branches in dtu.. all the very best  :): 

---------- Post added at 05:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 PM ----------




> my friend got 101 in JEE MAINS. 
> and 81% in CBSE BOARDS.
> SC candidate
> can he get admission in DTU comp sc.
> or which trend he can get easily?
> and what will be his rank.
> 
> Thanks..!!


hey,
      Your rank would be around 70000.... u have fair chances to get dtu because of your category if your home state is delhi  :):

----------


## Klassy

Can anyone plz help me? I am getting 126 marks in jee mains 2014 & around 82 % in CBSE (SC category). Can I get DTU ? If yes , which branch can I get ? Or else can I get mech in any of top 3 NITs ?? Plz help me I am very concerned abut my marks.  :(:  :(:  :(:  :(:

----------

